# Brewed



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Enjoying my first brew

600g brew water

39g Ethiopian g1 natural dumerso

Ended up with a brew weight of 532g

I'm tasting the plums in abundance, also now getting the white choc but only after some slight cooling. It's not full on white choc it's more the sharp (maybe not the best word) at the front of your mouth when biting into a cube


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice set-up, back to basics, manual level! Quite the contrast to all the bells and whistles of your previous setup (Sage db)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Nice set-up, back to basics, manual level! Quite the contrast to all the bells and whistles of your previous setup (Sage db)


Yeah I was kind of aiming for that. Going for the caveman coffee!

I like how basic It is and how manual it is, also much like people with a lever machine I feel more connected to the end drink. Kinda like arriving at work on a push bike rather than driving, arriving under your own steam!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I get the idea. I've also disposed of my Sage DB, which has made me use the Chemex and other brew methods more. I've just ordered a replacement for the sage DB and it isn't a dual boiler.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

nice

slows you right down to enjoy the simplicity of it all - not a bad thing these days..!......


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> I get the idea. I've also disposed of my Sage DB, which has made me use the Chemex and other brew methods more. I've just ordered a replacement for the sage DB and it isn't a dual boiler.


Interesting. What are you getting?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

risky said:


> Interesting. What are you getting?


Well, it started with a classic and then I moved straight to the Sage. I wanted to get the La Spaz mini but to be honest I only make a couple of espresso based drinks a day (when I have a machine) so I thought it a was a bit overkill. So I'm getting a small HX machine.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> Well, it started with a classic and then I moved straight to the Sage. I wanted to get the La Spaz mini but to be honest I only make a couple of espresso based drinks a day (when I have a machine) so I thought it a was a bit overkill. So I'm getting a small HX machine.


Interesting, don't seem to see a lot of sage owners selling up.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Was returned.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

There's something nice about simplicity. I love making nice coffee with a Porlex and aeropress at work or, even better, when travelling or camping.


----------

